# The 'Vicious' Pit Bull



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't usually approve of this sort of thing, but in this instance I really 'get' what the photographer (Sophie Gamand) is trying to do and the point she is trying to get across, and I find the concept quite brilliant.

A reminder to everyone that a dog, not just pit bulls, can become vicious if mistreated or mistrained, but if not mistreated or mistrained, if shown love, they will respond in kind ...

Photographer Shows The Softer Side Of Pit Bulls To Encourage Their Adoption | DeMilked


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't go for dressing up animals either but, gosh, they do look sweet!


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Don't like it when people dress them up..but have to say these look so cute with the flowers


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Pit Bulls, like us humans, are on an evolutionary path, aspiring to something higher.

The Great Dane is a gentle giant, though originally they were bred as a hunting dog - and mustn't they have been formidable with their strength and size. But the aggression has been bred out of their gene pool and now they are harmless, friendly and playful animals.

The point I'm making, with kindness all things change...


----------



## AshG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kind of remind me of this photo, I doubt anyone could dislike it.

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1056502/thumbs/o-PICTURE-OF-PIT-BULL-WITH-BIRD-570.jpg?


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Awwww that is SO CUTE! And those flower pics are so sweet - never been a fan of the pit bull (or any of those similar looking breeds) but those photos certainly soften them up.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

AshG said:


> Kind of remind me of this photo, I doubt anyone could dislike it.
> 
> http://i.huffpost.com/gen/1056502/thumbs/o-PICTURE-OF-PIT-BULL-WITH-BIRD-570.jpg?


How sweet!


----------

